# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Ubuntu заражение изза простого пароля

## Deez

Возможно немного не по теме, но больше не знаю форумов где можно спросить про вирусы. 
Есть комп с Ubuntu. для "тестов" был создан пользователь ios (роковая ошибка. имелись ввиду ios cisco). с не сложным паролем которым можно продиктовать по телефону. про сервер этот забыли на какое то время.  прошивки он раздавал. все ок.
Сегодня обратил внимание что лог авторизаций сильно большой. и точно. пароль к пользователю ios подобрали и на компе что то неведомое происходит уже неделю. 
Был запущен http сервер. Вирус разместился в папке /var/tmp/temp/lib/ и орудует от сюда. похоже на ботнет. собственный лог вируса 150мб. попытки куда то залогиниться. некоторые удачные. судя опять же по логам вирус скачал себя в исходниках и собрал уже тут (исходники лежат тут же).

пользователь изменен, пароль тоже поставили хороший. Как теперь вычистить эту заразу?  удалить только папку где он обитал? есть подозрение что он куда то еще затисался.

В исходниках есть такие строки:



> psf -- Process Stack Faker (a.k.a. Fucker)
> Coded by Stas; (C)opyLeft by SysD Destructive Labs, 1997-2003
> 
> Tested on: FreeBSD 4.3, Linux 2.4, NetBSD 1.5, Solaris 2.7
> 
> Compile with:
> # gcc -O2 -o h h.c
> # strip h
> 
> ...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

1. Исходники и логи заархивировать и отправить в антивирусные компании (Dr. Web). 

2. Сервер переустановить с полным форматированием, пароли поменять.

----------


## a.alona

отключить сервер от сети, если есть локальны доступ, все творчество пользователя ios грохнуть, а лучше восстановить или переустановить ubuntu, благо ставиться быстро.

----------

